# Sunday - Monday on the Pair-a-Dice



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

went out sunday afternoon to go swordfishing , found the blackfins they were so think under the boat all night we couldnt even swordfish , caught 23 blackfins, 1 yellowfin and my brother fought a 150# yellowfin for 2.5 hrs on a shimano talica 16 had the fish to the boat 1 time then sounded only to get eaten by a huge shark !!! Fished on top of the spur water was green but lots of life!!!


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

damn, that makes for a fun night!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

did you do any trolling? Were the blackfin caught on your squid/sword baits? Last week when we got into the tuna I kept the YF and gave the blackfin away. Curious, what you do with them? I have found if they are fresh and never frozen that they grill quite well but for me once frozen they are like king mackeral, just wondering if I am doing something wrong or if you experience the same>


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. I see an escolar hiding in those blackfin, do you eat them? 

Robert, blackfin will freeze fine as long as care for them like you would a YFT; bleed them and get them ice cold. I have no problem eating a blackfin.


----------



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

all the blackfins were caught using flyers that we caught in a net behind the boat , i have no problem eating blackfin as long as they are fresh , i gave the escolar to a buddy of mine to try I have never eaten one but the meat is the whitest cleanest looking meat you have ever seen , i hear you have to eat small portions or it will give you serious runs!!! that i only the second one i have ever caught


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Good report sounds like some non stop night time fun.


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Great report. I see an escolar hiding in those blackfin, do you eat them?
> 
> Robert, blackfin will freeze fine as long as care for them like you would a YFT; bleed them and get them ice cold. I have no problem eating a blackfin.


Ditto... Eat them all the time.. bleed and and keep them cold cold cold. I really make sure the steaks are free of water when I freeze them..pat them down to make sure. don't know if it makes a difference, but that is what I do.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I give away most all blackfin too. Keep just enough to eat once. Seered some last night, pretty damn good. I try not to let too many go in the box though... I hate cleaning them. Did ya'll see any bills? Sucks about the shark incident, there's a lot of 'em in that green water. Were the blackfins feeding on huge schools of 3" bait?


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

blackfins were feeding on what look to be glass minnows hanging around a whale shark and the flyers we were dropping down 50 ft under the boat while we were sword fishing. Threw one blackfin in the boat and he immediately puked up 2 eels and a flying fish, eels looked just like the eels we cobia fish with. I was wondering where they might pick up an eel in 2000' feet of water, they were fresh too...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Regarding the eating of escolar, this is what wikipedia has to say, I think I will pass, no pun intended! 

Like its relative the oilfish (_Ruvettus pretiosus_), escolar cannot metabolize the wax esters (Gempylotoxin) naturally found in its diet. This gives the escolar an oil content of 14–25% in its flesh. These wax esters may cause gastrointestinal distress in humans called "steatorrhea", the onset of which may occur between 30 minutes and 36 hours following consumption. Symptoms may include stomach cramps, bright orange oil in stool, diarrhea, headaches, nausea, and vomiting.
To minimize the risk of symptoms, control of portion size is recommended as well as preparation methods that remove some of the oil. Grilling will greatly reduce the heavy fat content in the fish, making it edible without ill side-effects. Portions should be no greater than 6 ounces (170 grams).


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll control my portions of it real well by not eating the damn thing.

_Bright orange oil in stool_

That should be enough to change anyones mind


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

The Escolar is also known as White Tuna or Butter Fish. Eat some at your favorite sushi restaurant and you will covet the stuff from now on. Also GW Fins in New Orleans serves it as a grilled entre and it is killer.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Did you hook the 150lb yellowfin swordfishing or next to the whale shark? Also what did he eat? Just curious.


----------



## sberickson (Apr 30, 2010)

Great Catch! Escolar is Yummy, especially as sushi!


----------



## rippndrag (Dec 30, 2008)

hooked the YF on a flyer 100 ft down while catching blackfins at 4oam


----------



## Robertson2013 (Sep 5, 2010)

escolar or know as white tuna at joe patis is like yellow fin in butter, verry tasty fish


----------

